# Angeln mit kauli



## Pwacemaker1 (16. Juli 2014)

Mahlzeit,

Ich habe mir zanderkant kaulis bestellt und sie letztens getestet,da ich eine gebrochene Hand habe nur kurz...

Ich hoffe es gibt Leute die den kauli auch nutzen und mir weiterhelfen können...

Ich habe sie mit 18g 3/0 Kopf gefischt und nem kleinen Stinger... Bei testen am Ufer fiel mir schon auf,dass er bei zu viel speed keine Aktion mehr hat. (vorbei der stint,den ich sonst fischte,da erst richtig los legte) beim absinken,hat der Schwanz mal vibriert und mal nicht.

Liegt es an meiner Führung? Wenn ja,was mach ich falsch?

Oder kann man den kauli nur ohne Stinger fischen?

Ps: mit dem kauli 2.0 habe ich keine Probleme...nur das alte Modell...

Wäre über eure Hilfe dankbar,da ich 80 Stück davon habe und es doof wäre,sie nicht nutzen zu können...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Vieleicht überlagert und zu alt.
Halte die mal in heisses Wasser, vieleicht hilft das.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Schön weich sind sie eigentlich...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Hat keiner Erfahrungen mit kaulis und kann mir sagen ob das normal ist?


----------



## DAVE1 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Der Stinger ist das Problem du bist zu dicht am Schwanz, bei12cm Kaulis
und bei den 9cm langen erst recht kein Stinger.
Ich  fische die Kaulis in allen Farben aber ohne Angstdrilling oder, du setzt den Stinger kürzer weg vom Schwanz das geht auch denn hat er Bewegung.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Habe ihn schon 3cm vor dem Schwanz gesetzt... Dachte,das wäre so ok...3/0 heads auf 12cm kommt mir etwas kurz vor...also is n Stinger wohl ein Muss... Entweder modifizieren,drilling weiter vor,oder größere heads...eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich da leider nicht... Wenn alles nix bringt,greife ich wieder zu stinten oder die neuen kaulis


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Original ZanderKant-Kauli "Natur/Glitter" 
Original ZanderKant-Kauli "Violett/Glitter"
Original ZanderKant-Kauli "Törtelgrün"
Original ZanderKant-Kauli "Pinkie"
Original ZanderKant-Kauli "Pink/Glitter" 
Original ZanderKant-Kauli "Pünktchen"
Original ZanderKant-Kauli "Flieder/Glitter/UV" 
Original ZanderKant-Kauli "Neongelb/Glitter"

Das sind meine Farben...in was für einem Gewässer angelst Du? Ich in der Elbe... Hättest Du da einen Favoriten drunter?  Leider sind nur 2 uv-aktivneongelb und pink... Ich hatte die besten Erfahrungen mit green tomato und weiß mit Orange tail...beide uv-aktiv...ich weiß nicht,ob es ausschlaggebend ist... Denke aber schon...habe auf salt and pepper noch keinen biss gehabt... Vielleicht auch nur Zufall... 

Aber würde mich interessieren,mit was für Farben ihr fangt und wo ihr fischt... Habe mit den Teilen noch keine Erfahrung


----------



## SchleppLugi (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

3/0 reicht völlig für einen 12 cm Köder so bleibt er schön beweglich und der Zander kann den Gufi besser einsaugen. Ein Stinger ist nicht von nöten.

LG Christian


----------



## Scholle 0 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Nen Stinger auf einen 12 cm Gufi?
Nimm lieber Mais oder Made auf der Bambusstippe mit Monoschnur und Korkpose!
Ist wahrscheinlich besser.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Nen Stinger auf einen 12 cm Gufi?



Wieso nicht. Ich habe auch schon bei 9 cm Gufis Stinger genommen.
Dan verzichte ich lieber auf den Einzelhaken, wie auf den Drilling.
Ich vertrauen keinen Einzelhaken.



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Nimm lieber Mais oder Made auf der Bambusstippe mit Monoschnur und Korkpose!
> Ist wahrscheinlich besser.


Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden...|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

offtopic an:



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Nen Stinger auf einen 12 cm Gufi?
> Nimm lieber Mais oder Made auf der Bambusstippe mit Monoschnur und Korkpose!
> Ist wahrscheinlich besser.


Es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass es keine dummen Fragen gibt, nur ......................................

Man muss nichts schreiben, wenn man nicht ernsthaft helfen oder nur jemanden runtermachen will...

offtopic aus..


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Wozu dann wohl die fertigen Stinger Vorfächer in 4-5 cm Länge sind...

@ TE, wenn du die original JS Kaulis hast, dann kannst du evtl. Pech haben. Da sollen laut hörensagen ein paar Chargen richtig Mies gewesen sein.


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> offtopic an:
> 
> 
> Es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass es keine dummen Fragen gibt, nur ......................................
> ...


 
Aber man kann! #h

Zurück zum Thema:

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es von den Kaulis tatsächlich verschiedene Chargen die einen liefen super und die anderen garnicht. Von zweiterem hatte ich vor 3 Jahren auch mal 2 Pakete! 

Hab ich dann verschenkt! 

Schau dir mal den Sniper vom Tommy (Raubfischspezi) an, die sind ähnlich dem Kauli und laufen besser! Oder eben die MB Dinger. 

Deinen Eimer kaulis kannste im Garten verbuddeln!


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Deinen Eimer kaulis kannste im Garten verbuddeln!



 Richtig, weg mit den Dingern...bei mir ist von denen kein Einziger gelaufen, egal wie leicht oder schwer der Kopf war und ob mit oder ohne Stinger, gebissen hat darauf auch nichts, Fisch war aber immer da, weil andere Köder richtig gut Zander abräumten...#6
 Das einzige was die Kaulis erreicht haben und zwar sehr erfolgreich: sich mit meinen anderen Gummis zu vermischen und ne schöne klebrige Masse in der Box zu hinterlassen #q


----------



## Colli_HB (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Bei mir laufen die alten Kaulis super und ich fische sie auch gerne.
Ausser bei Wind! Die Flugeigenschaften sind nicht so doll. Aber fangen tun Sie gut! Ich fische die 12 er am 3/0er oder 4/0er Jig ohne Stinger.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Sniper vom Tommy (Raubfischspezi) an, die sind ähnlich dem Kauli und laufen besser! !



Habe ich leider nur noch Restbestände in grün Glitter da.
Den Importeur von den Dingern scheint es leider wohl nicht zu geben.
Eine Alternative wären noch Spro Playboy (das Original dieser Form) oder die relativ neuen Lieblingsköder.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Sebastian hänel und Marcel wiebeck schwören seit Jahren auf kaulis... Ich und ein Kumpel wollen sie im August ausgiebig testen...

@ colli: ohne Stinger wirst Du aber nicht jeden fisch landen...und viele versemmeln


----------



## xaru (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Wenn das die JS Kaulis sind kann ich das nur bestätigen, hab mir mal ein Päckchen mitgenommen, am nächsten Tag staunte ich nicht schlecht....anstatt 5 Gummis zu haben war nur noch ne schleimige Gummimischung da.

Mmn verbutteln und zwar richtig tief #c


----------



## Colli_HB (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

@Pwacemaker1 ich fische noch größere Köder auch ohne Stinger. Und selbst wenn ich 9" Slug go´s mit Stinger fische, so hängen die Zander zu 95% am Jig. Also was solls... Mir tut es mehr leid einem 35er den Stinger aus dem Schlund zu operieren als mal einen Fisch nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Gut,da hast Du Recht, colli...aber ich hatte schon n 25er der einen 13cm stint voll inhaliert hat... Und große habe ich auch trotz Stinger verloren,bzw.den biss nicht umsetzen können... Hast Du vielleicht ne lieblingsfarbe? 

@xaru; also ich habe hier seit 2 Wochen 80 Stück liegen und da is nix mit passiert...1.sind nicht alle boxen Gummi geeignet und 2. Hat kein anderer gufi was in meiner kaulibox verloren...


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Sebastian hänel und Marcel wiebeck schwören seit Jahren auf kaulis... Ich und ein Kumpel wollen sie im August ausgiebig testen...
> 
> @ colli: ohne Stinger wirst Du aber nicht jeden fisch landen...und viele versemmeln



Schwachsinn im Quadrat! 

Der wiebek hat vorher immer brav die Abu Rute und den ripple shad von berkley ins bild gehalten.

Der tarnkappenjohnny hat stinknormale kopytos gefischt.  Mit der sparsamen frisur  unter der dunstkiepe wollte den wahrscheinlich keiner sponsern.

So und jetzt machen die zwei zusammen mit dem zander papst auf wir sind angeln. Fischen beide die vatikanruten und natürlich auch nur noch Köder an denen mitverdient wird. Logisch und nachvollziehbar.  

Wir man an leuten wie dir sieht - ist nicht böse gemeint- geht due rechnung ja auf. 

Viel spass mit 80 kaulis und petri heil!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Ich stand neben wiebeck,er hat 2 bisse verkloppt und einen bekommen (zander)... Ich stand doof daneben und habe mit meinen stinten keinen zupfer gehabt...  War auch dabei,wo jemand mit dem kauli einen gefangen hat...und klar, geht es ums Geld...aber wären die Köder doof,würden sie die nicht nutzen und wären nicht zu js gegangen...an mir haben die nichts verdient,denn ich habe da bestellt, wo js,wiebeck und hänel selber bestellen... Direkt vom Vertreter...kann dir gerne die Adresse geben... Jörg hat auf seiner Seite nur 7verschiedene Farben... Habe mit Jörg SMS geschrieben und mit dem Vertreter/Hersteller telefoniert... Die fangen auch alle ihren fisch damit... Mehr will ich doch auch nicht...und der. Ripshad is noch nicht so alt... Den gibt es erst seit 1-2 Jahren...also kann das nicht sein... Und zu meinen Kaulis...ich habe 80 Stück,weil ich letztes Jahr das Problem hatte,dass mir bestimmte Farben ausgingen und ich 2mal 50 stinte besorgte und dann noch 30Stück auf ner Messe kaufte...


----------



## DAVE1 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Ich sage Dir nochmal die Dinger sind gut ich habe auch alle Farben.
Besonders Pinki ist super egal ob 9cm oder 12cm fangen immer.
DerWiebeck kann es aber ich sehe in oft an der Strecke, wenn ich die Buhne 3 Stunden beackert hatte und nichts war , kam er und löffelte einen raus so ist er halt.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Bezweifle ich ja nicht,dave... Sonst hätte ich sie nicht gekauft... Aber is das denn normal,dass die Teile bei zu viel speed keine Aktion mehr haben? Ich wollte morgen ans Wasser...Aal angeln... Davor wollte ich eh nochmal gucken,wie die ohne Stinger laufen...habe auch welche von den neuen kaulis...aber nur 5Stück... Morgen teste ich die alten...will nix fangen,is mit gebrochener Hand schwierig...einfach nur laufeigenschaft testen...


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



DAVE1 schrieb:


> Ich sage Dir nochmal die Dinger sind gut ich habe auch alle Farben.
> Besonders Pinki ist super egal ob 9cm oder 12cm fangen immer.
> DerWiebeck kann es aber ich sehe in oft an der Strecke, wenn ich die Buhne 3 Stunden beackert hatte und nichts war , kam er und löffelte einen raus so ist er halt.
> 
> Gruß DAVE1


 
Wenn Pinki immer fängt wozu brauchst Du dann die anderen Farben?|uhoh:


----------



## Colli_HB (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Eine Lieblingsfarbe habe ich bei den Kaulis nicht. Ich fische den violett glitter, salt/pepper und turtle green. Mein Kumpel fischt den weiß blauen viel und fängt damit auch gut. 
Wenn Du neben Wiebeck oder wem auch immer stehst und selber nix fängst, dann hat es mehr mit der Führung und dem Gefühl zu tun als mit dem Köder.


----------



## racoon (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an den Anglern und gar nicht so sehr am Köder,  dass andere fangen und Du selbst nicht . Ich selbst habe das schon öfter erlebt dass ich fange und der Nachbar nicht, ebenso umgekehrt der Nachbar /Bootspartner fängt und ich nicht. So z.B. letztes Jahr beim Vertikalen,  der Kapitän fängt Barsche, die anderen 3 auf dem Boot nix. Als er wieder im Drill ist sagt er zu uns: Den Köder zittern lassen !! Kurze Zeit später sind vier Mann im Drill- und das auf vier völlig unterschiedliche Köder.  Der Angler machts- nicht der Köder.


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

@racoon und Colli

Genau so ist es aber es dauert lange bis man das begriffen hat.


----------



## Colli_HB (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Wenn wir zu dritt unterwegs sind, dann sind es drei verschiedene Führungsstile. Der eine faulenzt etwas überbleit sehr schnell, der andere fischt sehr leicht und langsam und einer fischt mittelschnell und jiggt über die Rute. So sieht man am besten, was gerade angesagt ist. Und manchmal läuft auch einfach alles.


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Da kann ich immer wieder nur Zitieren:

"Wenn die Viecher beissen dann kannste nen Bleistift an ner Schnur durchs Wasser ziehen!"


----------



## Colli_HB (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Ist was dran!


----------



## DAVE1 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Wie gesagt , ich fange ja auch meine Fische aber wie ihr schon sagt es kommt immer drauf an wie Technik und das Feingefühl passt.
Fahre morgen auf Elbtur bei Wittenberge mal sehen was geht.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## Ollie88 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Das mit den 2 verschiedenen Chargen stimmt. Ein sehr entfernter Bekannter ist bei der Herstellung involviert. Auf der letzten Anspo wurde mir auch die erste Charge unter dem Ladentisch verkauft und die kann man grade in die Mülltonne werfen. Entweder laufen sie gar nicht oder das Gummi ist so weich, das der Schwanz beim Wurf einfach abfliegt (ohne ihn vorher jemals benutzt zu haben!!). Ich will den Kauli nicht verteufeln aber ich hab noch keine guten Erfahrungen damit gemacht und die Zanderspezis preisen ihn häufig auch nur an, weil sie mehr oder weniger am Umsatz beteiligt werden (zumindest manche von ihnen). Nichts desto trotz gefällt mir seine Form für Zander [emoji252]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Vor allem ist es ja nicht so, das es keine Alternative zum "Original" gibt. Mal ist die Mischung zu hart, das keine Jigs reingehen oder das Material reisst. Mal ist es so weich, das die beim Wurf auseinanderfliegen. Mal laufen ganze Chargen nicht.

Warum immer noch Leute diesen Köder kaufen ist mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## Colli_HB (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Weil ich noch nie probleme damit hatte. Bisher liefen die orginale immer.
Der Balzer läuft auch, ist mir aber zu zäh. Da sieht man bei nem Fehlbiss nichtmal ob Barsch oder Zander....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Bisher liefen die orginale immer.



Das Original ist der Spro Playboy. Alles andere (auch der Kauli) sind Nachbauten. :m


----------



## Besorger (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Hey der ALTE kauli ist ziemlich gut der salt&pepper mit diesem violet schimmer ist bei sonne eine waffe  NUR darfst du sie bei der hitze nicht im auto lassen in der box die schmilzen dir weg! aber 3/0  da kannste doch auch ohne stinger fischen


----------



## Besorger (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Schwachsinn im Quadrat!
> 
> Der wiebek hat vorher immer brav die Abu Rute und den ripple shad von berkley ins bild gehalten.
> 
> ...


 




interessant was manche leute alles so über leute wissen 

mal am rande Marcel war ja auch im Berkley Team das man dann die produkte fischt und testet ist ja wohl normal ??????  und marcel hat schon mit den kaulis gefischt da war er noch garnicht bei Jörg fischen.   da gibt es andere leute die für einen köder ihren namen geben und die teile sehr selten fischen und damit kohle absahnen ich nenne keine namen weil mir das sowas von egal ist. so jetzt weiter zum thema kauli


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das Original ist der Spro Playboy. Alles andere (auch der Kauli) sind Nachbauten. :m



Komisch, und wieso behauptet dann ein JS das es seine Erfindung ist und nur sein Original Kauli auch Kauli heissen darf usw.


----------



## Lemmingx (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Komisch, und wieso behauptet dann ein JS das es seine Erfindung ist und nur sein Original Kauli auch Kauli heissen darf usw.



Vielleicht weil der Name des Gummis von ihm ist und nicht die Form? Die gab es, wie schon gesagt, schon eher!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Komisch, und wieso behauptet dann ein JS das es seine Erfindung ist und nur sein Original Kauli auch Kauli heissen darf usw.



Spro behauptet das ebenfalls.

http://www.spro.eu/DE_DE/category/p...and-poured/hs-shads/hs-810-playboy-90135.html

Und ich glaube nicht das sich eine Weltfirma es leisten kann falsche Behauptungen aufzustellen.

Namen kann man schützen lassen.
Ich habe zb. die Rechte an "Raubfischspezi"
https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/register/3020130329147/DE


Der Name Kauli ist von Balzer (nicht von JS) geschüzt und das auch erst 2013
https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/register/3020130234901/DE


----------



## Besorger (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

vor allem wen interessiert eig wer welchen köder zuerst zu welcher zeit hatte ????? und seinen namen drauf geklatsch hat ??? der köder muss den fisch überzeugen mehr nicht


----------



## racoon (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Besorger schrieb:


> der köder muss den fisch überzeugen mehr nicht



Schmarrn. Fische haben kein Einkommen.  Der Köder muss den Angler überzeugen s. als Beispiel diesen Threat. Obwohl bekannt ist das wohl jede zweite Charge Schaizze ist, wird gekauft weil Person XY den Köder ja empfiehlt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Besorger schrieb:


> vor allem wen interessiert eig wer welchen köder zuerst zu welcher zeit hatte ????? und seinen namen drauf geklatsch hat ??? der köder muss den fisch überzeugen mehr nicht



Das ist natürlich völlig richtig.#6
Ich krieg nur immer Schnappatmung wenn von "dem Original" gesprochen wird, egal welchen er gerade meint.

Im Endeffekt kommt es nur darauf an wer die Dinger besser vermarktet. Fangen tun die eh alle gleich.


----------



## Besorger (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

racoon dann haben die ja ein gefunden fressen gefunden ! aber ich ich kenn auch zig leute dich haufenweise kohle ausgeben nur weil irgend nen (profi ) seine fratze drauf hat  ich kauf doch keinen köder nur weil da das gesicht von dietmar veit jörg oder sons wen drauf steht ? der köderlauf und die verarbeitung muss mich überzeugen   UND das WICHTIGSTE den fisch. 



Tommi was du meinst weis ich


----------



## Besorger (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Und wer den Köder auf den Mark gebracht hat war Henk Simonz und Jörg hat ihn nur verändert ! so aus die maus geht anglen und dangt fische  statt über sowas sinnlosem zu diskutieren


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Besorger schrieb:


> nur weil irgend nen (profi ) *seine fratze drauf* hat  ich kauf doch keinen köder nur weil da das gesicht von dietmar veit jörg oder sons wen drauf steht ? der köderlauf und die verarbeitung muss mich überzeugen   UND das WICHTIGSTE den fisch.


recht haste #6, und ich gehe noch ein weiter:
Mit Fratze drauf (bzw. meist groß+bunt auf der Verpackung) ist das Köderprodukt mir schon mal stark suspekt 
(die haben das also nötig ?? :g) 
und ich kaufe den dann lieber *nicht*!


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich völlig richtig.#6
> Ich krieg nur immer Schnappatmung wenn von "dem Original" gesprochen wird, egal welchen er gerade meint.
> 
> Im Endeffekt kommt es nur darauf an wer die Dinger besser vermarktet. Fangen tun die eh alle gleich.



Stimme dir vollkommen zu! Mir schwillt auch immer der Kamm wenn irgendwelche Leute hanebüchene "Erfindungen" ihr Eigen nennen. Ob das nun ein kopierter Köder oder kopierter Einholstil ist.

Das schlimme daran ist nur, das immer noch ein paar Leute drauf reinfallen. Solche Gurus finden selbst noch Kunden, wenn sie die perfekte Methode zum Ar*ch abwischen erfunden haben wollen...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Also,ich finde,der originale kauli,ist kein nachbau...er hat keine Ähnlichkeit mit dem Playboy...also der neue kauli und die stinte von mb schon eher...aber das wäre jetzt ne neue Diskussion...

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich war heute Morgen mal am Wasser... Morgens vor 6Uhr... Keine Sonne,die auf's Wasser knallt,da dachte ich,nimm mal was schockendes... Also pink/glitter an die Leine mit dem 18g Kopf 3/0 und keinem Stinger... Ich wollte nur ne Stunde bleiben und sehen,wie MEINE kaulis laufen... 10min am Wasser,5auswürfe gemacht und Treffer... Absinken lassen und n Schlag in der rute gehabt...Anhieb...ein Ca. 50cm Zander... Ich dachte,vielleicht Zufall,also auf zur nächsten buhne:

Ein Stück in den Strom geworfen,spüre ich sogar,wie der kauli vibriert... Tock...fehlbiss... 2.auswurf: wieder die Aktion am spüren,tock,Anhieb,fehlbiss...also dachte ich,die Farbe is gut...eine halbe Stunde später,oder vielleicht auch Stunde...fing die Sonne an auf's Wasser zu knallen...also nehme ich den pinki...nix...einige Zeit vergeht ohne jeglichen Kontakt... Kauli 2.0 rangehangen(goldglitter) nix. Also Köder Wechsel...ich versuchte es mit blau/weiß/Rot und mit neongrün...beides an einer buhne...nicht ein zupfer...es war gerade 9Uhr,ich stand noch an der buhne,wo ich die beiden Köder badete und dachte mir: bei der Sonne? Glitzer!!!  Ich meine 8 Farben durchgegangen und entschied mich dann für flieder,der ein paar glitzernde Elemente hat... 30auswürfe Ca. Mit anderen ködern,einen mit flieder an eine Stelle,10 vom buhnenkopf entfernt,die ich schon bestimmt 10 mal angeworfen hatte,absinken lassen,2kurbelumdrehungen...BISSNatürlich beantwortete ich diesen mit einem Anhieb...ging aber ins Lehre...SO SCHIEN ES...ließ die Schnur kurz durchhangen und als ich weiter kurbelte... WIEDERSTAND... Doch bekommen! Ca 55cm...  Einen um 6Uhr den anderen um 9 Uhr...

Den 2. Fing ich trotz Stinger,wobei ich sagen muss,dadurch geht viel Aktion verloren,egal wo er sitzt. 

Also,mein Fazit:

Der kauli ist kein schlechter Köder,wenn man sich dem Wetter anpasst und einigermaßen am Wasser auskennt, eine Investition wert. Ich möchte nicht sagen,er ist besser als Playboy,stint oder lunkers,bass assassin und dull...aber für meinen Geschmack,ist er der richtige Köder,da ich ihn in der rute spüre,was ich bei den stinten zb. Nicht tue... Ich bin echt zufrieden und 2 Zander in 3h ist doch recht passabel... Leider kann man nur noch die kaulis 2.0 bei www.der-angelschop.de bestellen,daher ist es schade,dass ich ihn jetzt erst für mich entdeckt habe...aber wenn ich mir noch 20 stinte hole in meinen LieblingsFarben hot albino u green tomato,dürfte ich mit den,meinen 8Farben kaulis und meinen spro dulls diese Saison gut überstehen,Chancen auf weitere gute fänge und eine schöne Zeit am Wasser haben.

Ich bin kein Profi,aber ich habe mal gehört,wer fängt hat Recht! Veit,Marcel und wie se alle heißen,hätten sicher mehr gefangen...aber ich bin zufrieden... 3fehlbisse sind zu verkraften und zeigen,dass die Führung in Ordnung war... Mal sehen,was der Nächte Trip so bringt und der wird länger wie 3h ;-)


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Also,ich finde,der originale kauli,ist kein nachbau...er hat keine Ähnlichkeit mit dem Playboy...also der neue kauli und die stinte von mb schon eher...aber das wäre jetzt ne neue Diskussion...
> 
> Zurück zum Thema:
> 
> ...



Super ich bin total überzeugt! Danke für den Test! Habe mir gerade 10.000 Stück bestellt bevor es keine mehr gibt und nur noch ich auf der Welt dann Zander fangen kann.#q


----------



## feko (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Ja Petri pwacemaker,
völlig ok,du mußt hier keinen überzeugen,versuchs auch garnicht,siehst ja was es dann für Kommentare gibt.
DU mußt dem Köder vertrauen-und dann wird er auch fangen.
Und du bist da nicht der einzigste.
vg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



feko schrieb:


> Ja Petri pwacemaker,
> völlig ok,du mußt hier keinen überzeugen,versuchs auch garnicht,siehst ja was es dann für Kommentare gibt.
> DU mußt dem Köder vertrauen-und dann wird er auch fangen.
> Und du bist da nicht der einzigste.
> vg



So ist das.............


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



feko schrieb:


> Ja Petri pwacemaker,
> völlig ok,du mußt hier keinen überzeugen,versuchs auch garnicht,siehst ja was es dann für Kommentare gibt.
> DU mußt dem Köder vertrauen-und dann wird er auch fangen.
> Und du bist da nicht der einzigste.
> vg



Eben...ist wie mit besagtem Bleistift!


PS: Einzige


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Jamdoumo: ich wollte niemanden überzeugen,sondern euch an dem tollen Tag teilhaben lassen...ich sah auch Füchse,einen mink,hatte n schäfchen auf dem arm,sah Kaninchen und ne Maus ;-) aber Leute wie du,wissen sowas nicht zu schätzen,reden es schlecht oder ziehen es ins lächerliche...Du hättest sicher jedes Tier erschossen,weil es dich beim Gummi baden stört...wahrscheinlich einer von den Leuten,die nie n Zander fingen...MAN MAN KAULIS NICHT MEHR BESTELLEN!!!!

@feko ich will hier ja niemanden zum kauf bewegen,oder so.ich wollte einfach nur von meinem Tag erzählen und dem Köder...ich wusste ja nicht,ob er fängt,oder nicht...ich sage nicht,es wäre DER Köder...den jeder braucht...aber bevor man seinen Mund aufmacht,sollte man alles lesen oder selber testen...man kann nicht urteilen,ohne Erfahrungen...ich meine nicht dich damit... Ich wollte einfach nur eure Erfahrungen mit den dingern Wissen und Tipps haben.


----------



## Besorger (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

wenn jemand den alten kauli in salt & pepper hat mit dem violetten brauch würde ich welche nehmen  aber es MUSS der alte sein


----------



## Mefomaik (20. Juli 2014)

Woran erkennt man ob alter oder neuer kauli auf der Packung!?eigentlich müsste man den "gummiball" den händlern zurück bringen...naja da viele online bestlellen ist das wider schwierig!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Der alte hat gummiaugen...keine aufgeklebten aus plaste...er meint aber den Alten kauli...nicht den neuen,Der dieses Jahr herauskam (kauli 2.0)


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Jamdoumo: ich wollte niemanden überzeugen,sondern euch an dem tollen Tag teilhaben lassen...ich sah auch Füchse,einen mink,hatte n schäfchen auf dem arm,sah Kaninchen und ne Maus ;-) aber Leute wie du,wissen sowas nicht zu schätzen,reden es schlecht oder ziehen es ins lächerliche...Du hättest sicher jedes Tier erschossen,weil es dich beim Gummi baden stört...wahrscheinlich einer von den Leuten,die nie n Zander fingen...MAN MAN KAULIS NICHT MEHR BESTELLEN!!!!


 
Booooaaahhh, jetzt haste mich getroffen! :c


----------



## Mefomaik (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Ich hab diese mal gekauft: http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/sh...low-Kauli-12-cm--Blau-Pinky-mit-Fischoel.html

Auf der Packung steht aber auch drauf einzelnt lagern...


----------



## feko (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Das sind die neuen Maik...steht Balzer drauf,oder?
keine gute Quali!
vg


----------



## hechtomat77 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Wir haben für das Verlinken der Homepage von "der Angler" 10 Packungen Kaulis geschenkt bekommen. Die Dinger hätten sie auch behalten können. Die Teile bewegen sich überhaupt nicht.
Jeder no Name Gummi läuft besser. Sind gleich alle samt in die Tonne gewandert! 

Vielleicht haben die Uns aber auch irgendwelche B Ware geschenkt.. 

Die Dinger kommen mir auf jeden Fall nicht mehr in die Box. Da gibt's bei weitem bessere Zandergummis, die gleich aussehen, gut laufen und Fisch fangen.


----------



## Mefomaik (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Schade,fand die Farbe genial


----------



## feko (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Wir haben für das Verlinken der Homepage von "der Angler" 10 Packungen Kaulis geschenkt bekommen. Die Dinger hätten sie auch behalten können. Die Teile bewegen sich überhaupt nicht.
> Jeder no Name Gummi läuft besser. Sind gleich alle samt in die Tonne gewandert!
> 
> Vielleicht haben die Uns aber auch irgendwelche B Ware geschenkt..
> ...



Hätteste sie halt wenigstens verschenkt oder so-gibt sicherlich Jungangler die sich gefreut hätten 
Zum Abreissen wären sie lange gut genug gewesen...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



feko schrieb:


> Zum Abreissen wären sie lange gut genug gewesen...



 Und was hätte er davon bitte schön gehabt??...N bisschen die Gewässer verschmutzt...#q
 Schade wäre es auch um die Jigköpfe und evtl. Stinger gewesen...
 Und nochmal zum Thema, ich kenne keinen der mit diesen Ködern schon Erfolg hatte, weil man bei diesen Balzer-Kaulis einfach keinen Lauf reinbekommt, wenn sie sich nicht schon vorm Angeln aufgelöst haben #c


----------



## feko (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Hallo,
erstens ists egal,was für Teile von wem im Gewässer hängen,
oder kriegt ihr auf andere Köder nie Abrisse?
zweitens ging es hier doch um die originalen Kaulis dachte ich.
Das die Balzer Dinger mies sind,dachte ich ist klar.
Sollte man aber auch dazuschreiben was men jetzt für welche Köder meint.
Trotzdem,einem geschenkten Gaul....
grad wenns Taschengeld den Monat nicht schickt.
Aber egal,man hätte ja selber nix von gehabt,Müll ist da einfacher.
Net das die Ratten auf der Deponie sich den Magen verderben wenn se durch das Fischöl angelockt werden.
vg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Und was hätte er davon bitte schön gehabt??...N bisschen die Gewässer verschmutzt...#q
> Schade wäre es auch um die Jigköpfe und evtl. Stinger gewesen...
> 
> Wie das denn? Bloß weil der Gummi eventuell nix taugt, bleibt der Kopf/Stinger trotzdem am Vorfach hängen.
> ...



Wie die Teile laufen, kann ich nicht sagen, ich hatte mal im Laden zwei Stück in der Hand und da sind schon beim Aufziehen die Augen aus'm Kopp geplatzt...


----------



## Blechinfettseb (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*



feko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstens ists egal,was für Teile von wem im Gewässer hängen,
> oder kriegt ihr auf andere Köder nie Abrisse?
> zweitens ging es hier doch um die originalen Kaulis dachte ich.
> ...



Was soll es aber bringen Junganglern Köder zu schenken die nicht laufen und daher kaum bis gar nicht fangen werden? Habe auch schon Kaulis verschenkt, aber bei denen wusste ich das sie zumindestens laufen, auch wenn mir der Köder ingesammt nicht gefällt. Die anderen aus der Packung (ca. 30-40%) die nicht gelaufen sind kamen sofort in den Müll. Was soll ich Schrott herschenken? Da mach ich mir bestimmt keine Freunde!


----------



## racoon (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Ein Gummifisch muss nicht zwingend durchs Wasser schwimmen wie ein Thunfisch auf xtc. Auch wenn Köder nicht dem vorgegebenen Laufbild entsprechen können sie fangen. Sie müssen nur zum Fisch.


----------



## hechtomat77 (22. Juli 2014)

@feko: Hab selber einen Jungangler in der Familie. (mein Neffe, 14 Jahre alt) und mein Kumpel und Ich haben auch schon für die Jugendgruppe unseres Vereins unter anderen letztes Jahr ein Spinnfischerseminar veranstaltet. Inklusive Material usw.. 
Mit so einem schlechten Köder sollen sie das Spinnfischen nicht lernen....

Kann sogar gut möglich sein, dass die Kaulis noch irgendwo beim Kumpel im Keller liegen. Wenn ich sie wieder finde und du den Versand bezahlst schick ich sie dir sogar;-)


----------



## feko (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Danke,das ist sehr nett von dir,
aber an denen habe ich auch keinen Bedarf =).
aber im Verschenken-forum kannste sie ja reinstellen,irgendwer wird sich schon freuen.
vg


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Wie gesagt,ich habe keine Probleme mit den kaulis...die Rede war auch eigentlich vom original...nicht vom balzer kauli... Ich habe auf 2touren 3 Zander landen können...gestern war ich mal Schneider,aber einen biss hatte ich auch. Sonst hatte ich mehr bisse,aber es sitzt nunmal nicht jeder fisch... Einen rapfen hatte ich auch kurz dran... Der einzige Nachteil ist,dass sie so weich sind und schnell vom haken rutschen,bei Hängern zb. Des weiteren gehen sie schnell kaputt... Aber fangen tue ich damit...werde gleich auch wieder auf Tour gehen... Habe allerdings keine 18g Köpfe mehr sondern überwiegend 14g... Aber ich denke mal so genau sehen die Zander das auch nicht... Kann halt nur nicht mehr direkt an der stromkannte angeln,da der Köder schneller/leichter in den buhnenkessek gedrückt wird... Habe mir aber schon 100 neue bestellt und dann geht es weiter...  Hatte auch ein paar kaulis,die nicht liefen... Komischerweise taten sie es gestern doch...  Naja,mal sehen was der Abend heute bringt... Bis um 22Uhr werde ich wohl Ca. Machen...


----------



## DAVE1 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Super Einstellung, ausdauer wird immer belohnt beim Zanderangeln.
Ist ganz schön Schweißtreibent zur Zeit,aber man bekommt Sie.


Gruß DAVE1


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Das is wahr.... Also ich hatte sehr wenig bisse und konnte nur einen Ca. 30cm Zander landenich war gestern haben und heute früh los... So richtig Spaß macht es nich weil ich viele Köder verliere,in den selben Bühnen,wo ich sonst nie einen Hänger habe... Liegt am Wasserstand. Da ich nicht weiß,wo sich die Zander aufhalten, bekomme ich auch keinen an den haken! Entweder sie sind da und fressfaul oder die buhnen an denen ich angle sind zur Zeit leer,was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann,weil warum sollten in meinen Hotspots wo sie standen bei 1,23m wasserstand,jetzt bei 1,73m Wasserstand jetzt nicht stehen? Ich denke,sie sind trotzdem da,haben nur keinen Hunger. Was meint ihr,woran das liegt? Luftdruck? Temperaturen des Wassers oder wetterumschwung? Was macht ihr an solch zähen Tagen? Gibt es da Trick 17? Habe gejigt,gefaulenzt,langsam und schnell geführt und öfter mal Farben gewechselt... Trotz Stinger,habe ich von 4 bissen nur einen verwandelt. Und dass in insgesamt 7 Stunden


----------



## hechtomat77 (4. August 2014)

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es an den "zu" leichten Jigköpfen liegt. Wenn du normalerweise schon mit 18g fischt, dann ist bei erhöhtem Wasserstand und mehr Strömung 14g zu wenig um den Köder am Platz zu halten.
Die Strömung drückt dir den Bleikopf in die Steine und du kannst deinen "Hotspot" nicht richtig ausfischen.


----------



## zanderzone (4. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Schlechtester Köder überhaupt! Hab die mal vom AB zum testen bekommen und sollte dann einen Bericht schreiben. Zum Bericht ist es leider nicht gekommen, weil die Dinger einfach nicht liefen. Was sollte ich also schreiben?!? 
Darüber hinaus ist die Gummimischung sowas von zäh, dass man die Jigköpfe kaum in den Gummibekommt. Ich war sowas von enttäuscht!


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Tach auch,
 wenn die Dinger mit Stinger nicht funzen,
 mit nem Offsetthaken als Softjerk#6 auf Hecht nutzen,
 dann mußt du die Dinger nicht einstampfen und fangen tun Sie so fantastisch(natürlich nicht in der Strömung sondern im
 Flachwasser).

 Petri Angelmann67
 :vik:


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

@zanderzone die gimmimischung ist alles andere wie zäh...wenn man keine Ahnung hat,einfach mal F... Halten. Es geht hier nicht um den balzer kauli,der eine zähe Mischung hat... Es geht um das original... (zanderkant kauli)...wenn man bei Seite 1 anfängt und bei 8 aufhört,weiß man das eigentlich...


----------



## zanderzone (4. August 2014)

Was bist du denn für ein Vogel?


----------



## Fr33 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Na hat da jmd schlechte Laune? Kann man auch anders schreiben Kollege Pwacemaker1....


Die Weisheit haste auch nicht mit Löffeln gefuttert. Wenn ich überlege wie viele Threads du zum Thema Zanderangeln usw. eröffnet hast...


Also macht euch mal geschmeidig


----------



## zanderzone (4. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Was für Köpfe, was für Gummis, was für ne Schnur.....

Du scheinst mir ja der absolute Zanderpapst zu sein#q|supergri|supergri


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

@hechtomat teilweise wirst Du Recht haben...ich hab allerdings auch noch 2 18g Köpfe gehabt allerdings eries... Ich muss sagen,das war kein großer Unterschied und ich war schon am überlegen,mir noch 14g zu bestellen... Der 30er Zander hing richtig gut am haken... Ob er das bei 18g auch getan hätte? Ich werde es nie erfahren...  Also ich finge auch,die Elbe hat jetzt iwie weniger Druck...aber das kann ich nicht beschreiben... Sonst binich mit 14g kauf auf den Grund gekommen. Hmmm...das muss ich wohl nochmal iwie testen,wenn meine Köpfe da sind... Ich glaube in der buhne hätte ich sogar noch leichter fischen können...wie haben hier Angler,die fischen alles mit 10g ab... Ob die auch fangen,kann ich nicht sagen... Verlieren tun sie jedenfalls


----------



## Eggi 1 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Ich habe anlässlich einer Messe 2012 von Sebastian Hänel 2 Päckchen
Zanderkant Kauli, Länge 12 cm, Gewicht 10g und schwimmend
geschenkt bekommen, die im Handel noch nicht zum Kauf angeboten
wurden.
Ergebnis: Keinen einzigen Zander, aber jede Menge Hechte.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit kauli*

Davon habe ich auch welche... Ob die gut sind,kann ich noch nicht sagen...ich glaube,ein biss hatte ich damit...aber konnte ihn als solchen nicht 100% identifizieren... Kommt auch auf die Farbe drauf an... Wie gesagt,ich fange am besten mit pinki(uv-aktiv) und auch mit flieder(der angeblich auch uv-aktiv sein soll aber unter meiner schwarzlichleuchte nicht leuchtet)... Allerdings den Alten kauli! Vielleicht war in der Zeit als Du los warst auch mit anderen ködern nix zu machen. Er hat ja recht gute laufeigenschaften und Macht viel terz. Aber vielleicht für den Zander zu viel... Das is in meinen Augen kein low-Actionshad mehr,im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger und dem stint von mb! Der stint fängt gut...aber auch nicht in allen Farben! Ich fange am besten mit hot-albino, green tomato,pinky und firetiger...der rückenschwimmer 2 soll auch gut sein, habe ich aber noch nicht versucht...


----------

